# 00 Altima won't start



## gr8dane217 (Sep 24, 2009)

About a month ago the serpentine belt snapped on my 2000 Altima. The person driving heard the a noise under the hood near the passenger side (belt snapping), pretty immeadiately noticed the power steering was out and then a few minutes later the car begins to smoke, overheat and shut down. 

After looking under the hood, it seems the serpentine belt snapped and the radiator blew. My friend and I have been working with the car ever since but can't seem to get the car started. It is cranking but won't turnover and catch. Spark plugs and wires have been replaced as well as the gasket seal for the plug tubes (oil had leaked into tubes), belt has been replaced, battery is new and charged, alternator good, wiring has been checked to make sure no wires were knocked loose. Radiator hasn;t been replaced yet since we can't even get the thing started in the first place.

The car has had no previous starting issues exccept for the occassional drained battery from leaving the lights on. Everything that may have been affected by the belt snapped has either been replaced or tested. 

What are we missing and how can I get this car going again? Is it something Nissan specific that happens if the car overheats? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

You changed the gasket but what about the spark plug tubes themselves? They're not expensive-- I did mine last year and now I know my plugs will be clean and dry. Then again, I'm not sure if oily plugs would prevent your car from starting altogether.

OldMuskrat
2000 Altima GXE


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

Make sure it is getting gas. check filter and fuel pump


----------

